

Show HN: Global Bitcoin Index - anirgu
https://ihb.io/global-bitcoin-index-prelaunch

======
anirgu
We just went live with the our Beta of the Global Bitcoin Index.

Notes:

1)Connected to and collecting BTC exchange data for 15 months 2)The exchanges
and data we provided are the ones we want feedback on for now. (notice Kraken
is only USD) 3)We have seen evidence of fraud (but still validating)
4)Developing algorithms to detect certain data behavior 5)Using yahoo fx for
now, but may switch to open exchange

Bitcoin is an asset traded online 24/7 that is still in its infancy. It hasn't
even been hooked into the world economy yet. It is really important to get
trade data correct and the goal of our index is to come to a standard, we
aren't trying to say our methodology is the best, the goal is for our index to
set the standard for the underlying data.

Feedback and Suggestions: are appreciated. We hope excel jockeys or ex-bankers
will do some downloads and share their thoughts with us.

Our Methodology: We aren't going public with it yet, but serious kudos to
anyone who can figure it out.

